# vacation trime



## H2H1 (May 20, 2010)

OK no moaning and goaning here. We are pulling out in 10 minutes heading to beaches of Fl. I just had to get out and be there before Rod head out.  :laugh: But he will be in the same beach longer than we are , but we will travel over to the east coast and check things out over there for a few days. We will post back and let everyone know where the oil slick is.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 20, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Well, your on your way by now..have a great time and soak up lots of sun!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Good to hear ,, Hollis ,, 4 more days for me and then nothing but sun ,, sand ,, waves ,, and did i mention sun ,, oh yea i did     :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

well i kinda forgot a few things about my trip ,, and u all know how i worry about a breakdown ,, so just incase ,, I got a Jasper engine , transmission and rear end on stand by ,, i  have a drive shaft strapped to the roof ,, extra wheels and tires on the roof also ,, is there anything i left out ???      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Good thing I reminded you of spare tires and your driveshaft!!!   Never leave home without them!!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Dont forget oil, antifreeze and extra batteries....................


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Ken, you forgot to remind Rod to take that set of crimping tools for 3/8" steel hydraulic line. Just might need them, too.  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Hello everyone, well we got here yesterday afternoon at Navarre Beach CG, wow this is great CG and just absolutely beautiful. The beach is man made but that is OK to. I know Rod is going is going to tell me he going to a REAL beach, but so are we. But with all the extra weigh he is carrying as in parts and tools he may never get there except by being towed by a tow truck to his site. :laugh: We miss everyone on the forum and skype naws, having a blast with Grand Daughter playing in the water and sand. well I will ttyl, my beer is getting hot, :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

good to hear from u so soon hollis ,, u bum  :laugh:  but now that ken and tex mentioned it ,, i have added a steering column,, radiator ,, and anything else i could think of just incase ,, wonder if i will exceed the ccc of my unit ,,      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:


----------



## akjimny (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Rod - you forgot a Peterbuilt semi and flat bed trailer to haul it all with. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

naw ,, with all i am carrying ,, i think i can pretty much repair it on the side of the road ,, well if it is above 60 and no rain  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

I sent an email to Pirate Land  and asked when they would have the beach chairs and umbrellas out ,, well they told me not till the monday of memorial weekend ,, but if i wanted to pay the aditional $100 bucks ,, ontop of the rental fee for the week ,, they would have it set up ,, so what do u think i did ??? paid 200 bucks for chairs and umbrella ,, on the beach ,, but gonna be more since i am staying longer ,, but who cares ,, i am on the beach with the sun and waves ,,  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (May 22, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Hollis and Rod, I am sitting here in 29 degree weather.  I don't have to worry about my beer getting warm.   :laugh:   You guys make me so jealous I am turning green.   :approve:   Enjoy and don't get to bad of a sun burn.    

 :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (May 22, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

well we are here in the desolate place :laugh:  :laugh:having my breakfast and coffee. The pool and hot tub is just great :laugh: . The daughter came by last night and picked up the grand daughter, so it just me and Maria from here on out. WE did get some strong winds last night, had to put thing in up  or in a safe place. Well just a note to let everyone know we are doing OK in the paradise :laugh: SORRY ABOUT YOUR COLD WEATHER STEVE, COME ON DOWN THE WEATHER HERE IS GREAT. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2010)

RE: vacation trime



 "is there anything i left out ???"



*What about beer and suntan lotion?*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

RE: vacation trime

well Kirk got that covered ,, the beer anyways ,, 2 cases  ,, one case of Corona ,, and one case of Land Shark ,, as far as the sun screen ,, well i don't use any ,, makes the sand stick to u  :laugh: 
But anyway ,, got 2 more days till blast off ,, gonna pull out of here ,, Tuesday night around midnight ,, i would really like to pull out around 11pm ,, but i know that won't happen ,,       but the way i figure it ,, that will put me on the beach jsut in time to have a full first day ,, my spot is reserved and i have called ,, and no one is on it  ,, so that means just ck in ,, get LP ,, and i will worry about the hookups after i get a day on the beach  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (May 23, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Rod all ready finished a 12 pack of miller lite :laugh: working on the second. Also so a 12 pack of Dr. Peppers it is so hot here I got red on the top of the dome and my nose looks like Rudolph and I have not been on the beach yes yet :approve:  :approve: . both airs are going and 2 fans to keep the air moving.  we had all you can eat pancakes, meat and coffee and juice this morning, this why I love camping. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## whitey (May 23, 2010)

RE: vacation trime

Hey Rod Were did you put BULL?? Hollis have a great time.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

RE: vacation trime

OK jsut to let u all know ,, 1 day left  ,, i finally got the MH all back together (AGAIN) and now i feel good that it will make it ,, but i am having a ball watching the wife and daughter scrambling around trying to get stuff done  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, they had as much time as me to get ready ,, but  "NO" they still don;t have a thing in the MH yet ,, so tomm i will relax and go get fuel and LP ,, then sit back with a cold one ,, and watch the festivities   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  It's gonna be entertaining ,, i can say that  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (May 24, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

WELL Rod I hope everything works it self out.we will be moving in the morning heading over to the East Coast. So you might want to be on the look out for me, we just might drop in on you. You know being retired and no job and no place to gK good luck and have fun while on vacation.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 24, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Hey guys y'all have a good time.


----------



## try2findus (May 24, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Good times!! Hollis and Rod, we are jealous but hope you are all having a wonderful time.  The both of you better drink a beer for me & R.  

(Disneyworld...17 days away   )


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

well for me it's never soon enough ,, but gonna pull out about midnight tomm night ,, that way we can have breakfast at the House Of Blues ,, before we ck into the CG ,, but i will be on here and skype ,, got the pc ready and gonna try and see if my atenna setup will hit the office ,, WIFI is free there ,, but if not ,, no biggy ,, and btw got our beach chairs and umbrella ,, they will be setup on wed morning ,, beats the heck outta dragging stuff to the beach ,, but there agian got a golf cart waiting ,, $300 for the time i will be there     ,, but agian oh well ,, once a  yr aint bad ,,  :approve:  :approve:      :laugh:  :laugh:
Oh yea i forgot one thing that i love to do ,, and that is as Jimmey Buffet says  " Watching the sun bake , all those tourist covered in oil " i do not fit into that ,, i look like a regular ,, no oil on me ,, nor will i bake in the sun ,, just get darker     :laugh:  :laugh:      :8ball:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

well for many out there ,, u get tired of me and stuff about the beach ,, but if u watch this video ,, it might make u see what i see in it  :approve:  :approve: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5m2sbuZbkc


----------



## cwishert (May 25, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Rod, no one gets tired of stuff about the beach, we just like to give you a hard time about it.  I know that I have to live vicariously through you guys.  I wish I could be on the beach already.  This weekend we are going to the lake and get to spend two nights.  I am really excited.  We will probably go watch the Monster trucks too!  No kids, no phone, no stress, just ice cold beer and a beautiful view of the lake.  And in the evening the roar of the motor and the smell of diesel.  Can you tell I am a "redneck"? :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (May 25, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

no one would have suspected it :laugh: The way I look at it, is just a bunch of good ole boys and girls having fun.


----------



## H2H1 (May 25, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

OK Rod I am sick and tired of hearing about you and your trip to the beach,, get it knock it off....  NOW THAT I GOT YOUR ATTENTION, The beach has been nice so glads your time has arrived. enjoy your time you deserved it. BTW we came home early,the dash air condition went out and I could smell something was burning. so we came home and will put in the shop and see what caused it. Once we get that fixed we will see if we can head out again. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

now hollis who needs dash a/c ,, mine has never worked ,, but man too bad u had to cut u'r trip short ,, that really sucks ,, IMO 
   
If u smelled something ,, i hate to say this but , might be the compresssor has locked up ,, was it a rubber type smell ??? or a electrical type smell ??? either way ,, not good  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:
well i got less than 2 hrs to go and then beach time ,, sorry hollis  :laugh:  ,, but cked the surf report ,, and they have a good surf coming in tomm night ,, bad rip curents ,, but that is what u have to deal with ,, i will ck in on here and skype tomm night ,, if i am not out on a late night stealth mission on the board    :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

ok i have been on the beach for 3 days now,, they finally got the damn wifi up in the remote areas ,, but besides that , the weather has been GREAT ,, 86 TO 91 NO WIND ALL SUN ,, but best of all,, NO SHADE        :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
oh yea water temp is 76 ,, had good surf yesterday ,, but today all sides ,, wind blown chops  :dead:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Triple E (May 29, 2010)

Re: vacation trime

Are you enjoying yourself,,,,,Rod,,,,,, :approve:     :evil:


----------

